# Martin Jaguar Replacement Limbs???



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

We have Samick Sage limbs on our Jaguars.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

TireurDelite said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Anybody knows who makes replacement limbs for The Martin Jaguar take down recurve other than Martin themselves?


I'm told that these can be made to fit on the Jaguar... http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?show=rate&c=44&s=170&p=337&i=2492X

Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## SquirrelExtreme (Aug 13, 2013)

SoCalArcher said:


> We have Samick Sage limbs on our Jaguars.


Sorry if this is a really late reply here, but I have the new Martin Diablo, and I'd like to really use this riser but I can't really handle 35# or 30# yet... I am learning on an olympic style recurve for now, but I have heard that the Saber/Jaguar/Diablo risers all use the same limbs, so do you think I could easily attach this to my Diablo?

The little ring poking out on the back of the limb is a bit concerning though, will that affect anything? The Martin limbs are just completely flat.

Thanks!


----------

